# Shipwrecks SE Queensland



## Fishmatics (Feb 9, 2006)

Greetings
Just trawling through the sea of knowledge that resides on this forum, can anyone supply GPS marks or indicate roughly where there are fish-able, off-shore wrecks along the SE Queensland Coast - must be able to be be reached by Kayak.

Thanks and Regards
Andrew


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Damn good question, sorry dont have any answers.... but waiting with dare I say baited breath.

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey Andrew I think there is one by the Southport just south of the seaworld I have it on my google earth but cant figure out how to get the gps marks from there.
If you have google earth you can download the marks from the Google Earth Shared Fishing Marks section on this site, it is a great program


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

duran said:


> Hey Andrew I think there is one off the Southport sea way


If you search Google for 'Scottish Prince' thats the Southport wreck, but think its mostly in the surf line but not sure whereabouts exactly


----------



## Fishmatics (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks
I have just downloaded Google Earth onto my laptop and are form members aware that there is a new "updated version'.

Any other marks south of The Scottish Prince?

Regards
Andrew


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Navionics Gold chartplotter software has a features function which shows shipwrecks in your vicinity. I would imagine that the latest C-Map does the same.
Get a hold of someones chartplotter and have a play. 
All the shipwrecks up here in my neck of the woods are too hard to access on a kayak except the Cherry Venture and the SS Dickey. The kayak can stay on the roof when you investigate both of them


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

hi andrew.i have the location of all the ship wrecks from sydney to north queensland.if you can get your hands on tom byrons spearfishing,diving to northern new south wales and diving south east queensland.send us your email and i will send you copies of the reefs from cook island to noosa which are accesable from a paddleski with write up of there structure and types of fish found.the gps marks for the scotish prince are 27.57.700 south 153.26.120 east.luanch from the beach opposite sea world.the wreck is not far out but when i went to fish on it there were lots of yakkas.also got some marks for kingscliff from a ski boater were he has been getting some kingies!!!!.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Sunhobie said:


> . . . . All the shipwrecks up here in my neck of the woods are too hard to access on a kayak except the Cherry Venture and the SS Dickey. The kayak can stay on the roof when you investigate both of them


Ha, ha, that's good.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

theres one just out off the brisbane river shown on brownies beacon to beacon ,think its just past the koopa channel.its called the mount elliot and its marked with a beacon.other than that theres one on the east end of peel and always tangalooma,maybe see if you can put the yak on the barge saves paddling.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Are you allowed to fish the wrecks at Moreton Island? Fishbrain and I were discussing a possible trip over there just the other day.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

who knows
probly another spot hijacked by the government,cant wait to see if they stick by their "promises" leading up to the election


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

was out at tangalooma wrecks on tuesday morning in the stinkboat and spent a frustrating two hours trying to get some of the resident yellowtail kingfish to take a bait,lure,fly.
the school hammered a patch of whitebait in 6 feet of water right beside us then left for deeper water.
i started feeding a a few bits of old pillie to a young turtle who came up to the back of the boat,only to watch a 10kg kingie slide past him and take the scraps out of his mouth.
looks like you can hire yaks from the resort,a couple of guys came over from that way and went diving round the wrecks


----------

